# Young American Couple Seeking Expat Employment



## AnnaNSchneider (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello!

My fiance and I are very interested in moving to Germany to live with our family. Both my fiance and I have lucrative jobs here in Detroit Michigan, but we want to establish roots there. I am an investment broker with my Master's in Econ and my fiance is an attorney and we're hopeful we can find employment that will utilize our professional and educational background. Finance and legal work would be ideal.

How can we make this happen? We've contacted a few recruiter companies, but it seems so impersonal and would really like to talk to someone in person. All advice about this will be greatly appreciated  Living there would be a dream come true for us  I also should mention that we only speak english and only do not have work permits for Germany either... This might be harder than we think. We'd also be open to other countries in the area!

Thank you!


----------

